# 40 Girlie Moves That Make Guys Melt



## Asimina (Feb 22, 2008)

*1.* "Samantha always puts on lip balm before we make out. It's just a silly habit she has, but it makes her lips so smooth." â€”Patrick, 24

*2.* "I love that women carry everything in their purses â€” bandages, tissues, whatever you need, it's there â€” like a mobile drugstore." â€”Zack, 26

*3.* "No joke, my apartment used to be so messy, it looked like I'd been robbed. Then one afternoon, my fiancÃ©e came over with cleaning supplies and performed an extreme makeover. Six hours later, the place was immaculate. I would never have gone to all that effort. It was so nice when she was done." â€”Chase, 30

*4.* "I'd never admit this to my guy friends, but I secretly love it when a girl I'm dating calls for no special reason, just to check in. It lets me know that she's thinking about me." â€”Ronaldo, 21

*5.* "My hands are rough and calloused, but my girlfriend's are so soft. It's probably because she's always slathering them with this scented lotion. It makes me love holding hands with her." â€”Pete, 29

*6.* "While watching TV one night, Erin spied a mouse. The next thing I knew, she was standing on the bed screaming her head off while I chased it down. I have to admit, coming to her 'rescue' made me feel like The Man." â€”Mark, 31

*7.* "Sure, I bust my girlfriend's chops about the fact that she'll spend like 20 bucks on fancy salon-brand shampoos and conditioners. I guess the expensive stuff is worth it though, because, man, does her hair smell good." -Simon, 25

*8.* "Kate has these sheets that are 500 thread count or something. They're the softest, nicest sheets _ever_ made â€” nothing like the ratty college holdovers that I'm used to sleeping on. They make staying over at her place even sweeter than it already is." â€”Steve, 29

*9.* "Like most chicks, there's a big difference between how my girlfriend looks when she's out and dressed up, and when she's in dress-down mode, hanging out at home. At first, she was shy about pulling back her hair and putting on her glasses instead of her contacts. But I love how she looks when she's relaxed. Maybe it's because I'm one of the few people who get to see her that way." â€”Gary, 28

*10.* "The moment I knew that I had really fallen hard for Angela was during the Christmas holidays. She hand made all of her cards and tried to write a different message in every one. I don't know a single guy who would bother to go to all that trouble just to let people know he cares." â€”Mark, 36

*11.* "I'm not dying to be a daddy any time soon, yet I secretly enjoy watching the way some women melt around kids. Seeing my girlfriend make silly faces and laugh with her nieces and nephews is adorable. It makes me think, Wow, she'll be a great mom...someday." â€”Noah, 27

*12.* "I have no idea why Brooke likes to wear my clothes, but whenever she stays over at my place, she puts on my boxer shorts the next morning. She even wears my old high school T-shirts. They make me look like a dork, but she looks so friggin' cute in them." â€”Kent, 21

*13.* "I'm fascinated by the way my girlfriend puts on her toenail polish. She just sits on the bed with this thing that keeps her toes apart and slowly, deliberately paints each one. It's like the ultimate female ritual." â€”Omar, 30

*14.* "I'll act annoyed when we go clubbing and she hands me her keys and ID to carry, but it feels good to be the person she trusts." â€”Fred, 24

*15.* "Guys love ambience, but we have no idea how to pull it off. My girlfriend has all these scented candles that make her place look and smell so inviting. Here's the secret: If your guy acts like he doesn't care about that stuff, he's totally full of it." â€”David, 22

*16.* "If we disagree about something stupid, like what to watch on TV, my girlfriend gets pouty. I know she's trying to manipulate me, but she's so cute, I let her get her way every time." â€”Ben, 23

*17.* "Thereâ€™s nothing sexier than a woman in high heels. My girlfriend loves to wear them, but by the time she gets home, her feet are killing her. It's crazy what women go through to look good â€” not that I'm complaining." â€”Miles, 35

*18.* "Whenever I go to my girlfriend's, the fridge is stocked. It's nice that she cares enough to make sure she has everything I like to eat." â€”Aaron, 20

*19.* "One day, I was in the kitchen an I overheard my girlfriend crying while watching an episode of _Oprah_. Of course I made fun of her for tearing up, but it was endearing that she got so emotional. Guys appreciate that because we don't show enough emotion." â€”Kevin, 25

*20.* "My girlfriend straightens out my tie and makes sure that my jacket's on just right before I leave for work. It's not that I don't do a good job myself, it's just that she's so attentive to me. I think most girls have no idea that guys really do love having so much attention paid to them." â€”Gary, 31

*21.* "Right before my girlfriend is about to pleasure me, she pulls her hair back in a ponytail. Sometimes just seeing the elastic band on her wrist gets me really excited." â€”Thaddeus, 20

*22.* "Like every other woman, my girlfriend is a sucker for a sappy movie. I put up a fight when she wants to catch one, but I usually enjoy 'em. I mean, _The Notebook_ was awesome." â€”Nate, 21

*23.* "My girlfriend loves to take long bubble baths. However, she doesn't have a tub, so she uses mine. She used to feel kind of bad that she was hogging my bathroom...until I told her how much it turns me on just to think about her naked and all sudsed up in there." â€”Luke, 24

*24.* "Chicks have a steel-trap memory when it comes to silly things like the anniversary of your first date. It's sweet that they keep those special moments in mind...as long as they don't rag on me when I forget." â€”Edward, 30

*25.* "Amy takes forever to get ready, but I don't mind. Watching her dress and undress 'cause she has 'nothing to wear' is a great peep show." â€”Dan, 24

*26.* "Chicks always seem to come up with these goofy pet names. I don't want my girl using one in front of my guy friends, but it's kind of cute when she uses it in private." â€”Jose, 21

*27.* "I think it's adorable how my girlfriend refers to a hot car by color, not brand. But when it comes to naming clothing designers, she's got a photographic memory." â€”Davidson, 21

*28.* "My girlfriend thinks I'm doing her a favor by going jean shopping with her â€” but I really go just to ogle her ass!" â€”Alan, 28

*29.* "My girlfriend, Allie, loves to play Mariah Carey when we're having a romantic evening at home. I always complain, but I kind of like the songs. They help set the mood." â€”Kendall, 29

*30.* "I love watching my girlfriend sleep. She looks so delicate and sweet. Sometimes she curls up with the pillow, and I think about how sexy she is. I feel like I'm the one keeping her safe." â€”Trevor, 27

*31.* "In college, I'd drive two hours to get to my girlfriend's house, and she'd have fresh peanut butter cookies for me. They were my favorite." â€”Brian, 26

*32.* "Every time Mandy sets foot in the kitchen, she puts on an apron. It's so 1950s housewife, but I think it's cute. I mean, no guy is that worried about messing up his outfit." â€”Dean, 33

*33.* "I'm always surprised at how well my girlfriend listens and remembers what I say. For instance, if I mention something I like, she'll make a mental note and surprise me with it on a birthday or holiday." â€”Van, 23

*34.* "Every time my girlfriend comes home from shopping, she tries on every single thing she bought. I love watching her prance around." â€”Jake, 23

*35.* "Before we go out, Suzie asks how she looks. I'm like 'Uh, you look fine,' but I'm really flattered she values my opinion." â€”Tobias, 26

*36.* "Some people are really bugged by this, but I love when my girlfriend eats off my plate and offers me bites of her food when we go out to eat. It makes me feel like we're totally comfortable with each other." â€”Grady, 28

*37.* "When I was on the road traveling with my basketball team, I had two pairs of hundred-dollar sneakers stolen right from my hotel room. When I came home, I was shocked that my girlfriend had gone out and bought me two replacement pairs. I just couldn't believe how thoughtful she was." â€”Jeremy, 21

*38.* "Whenever my girlfriend can tell that I'm getting a cold, she puts the back of her hand on my forehead to check if I have a fever. Then she says 'Are you okay, baby?' That makes me melt right there on the spot." â€”Masaki, 25

*39.* "I think it's cool that my girlfriend, Maggie, wears her 'special' underwear whenever we're getting together. I know she does that just for me because the few times we hooked up totally spontaneously, she wasn't wearing the sexy, lacy stuff. All I got was some pretty lame standard-issue cotton." â€”Jon, 23

*40.* "My girlfriend is obsessed with the quizzes in Cosmo and always begs me to sit down and do them with her. I pretend that I'm not that into them, but the truth of the matter is that I'm pretty anxious to know the answers!" â€”Rocco, 26

Source: Askmen.com


----------



## Ricci (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww I love those!

My boyf loves it when I get his bath together for him and put oils in water and turn on the radio and pile up towels for him..

I can tell he really appreciate it ;P


----------



## iatreia (Feb 22, 2008)

some are sweet, but some totally promotes the domesticity of women, particularly the apartment cleaning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no likey messy man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2008)

haha, iatreia, i think my bf would totally agree..

he's much tidier than me actually, I'm not sure he'd like me poking around his things and 'tidying' them, I mean, I wouldn't like all my stuff rearranged without asking, lol

but those were cute. I think some of them were just written because they're what they think it's what women want to hear (and isn't that the truth, lol)


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think some of them were just written because they're what they think it's what women want to hear (and isn't that the truth, lol) I think you are right!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 22, 2008)

^ i agree..haha..they are sweet though. ecspecially the one about painting her toenails..lol.


----------



## iatreia (Feb 22, 2008)

askmen.com is funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was once an article about how to afford a mistress...

Their conclusion was: don't get a mistress because its much more costly than getting a high end hooker (which is more fun)


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are very cute.


----------



## Asimina (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *iatreia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif askmen.com is funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was once an article about how to afford a mistress...
Their conclusion was: don't get a mistress because its much more costly than getting a high end hooker (which is more fun)

LOL !Askmen.com ...you're right they use to get funny !


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are so sweet!


----------

